# woodchuck chipper good or not? Bandit good?



## jaystihl (Jan 11, 2016)

hey guys im looking at a 14 inch woodchuck with a duetz diesel engine . i think around 2000 model. are these decent? he also has a bandit for sale with a diesel. both air cooled, which i was a little weary of. Are either of these any good? Both have been mechanically checked out and referbed with warantys for 30 days. woodchuck is 10,000 ,the bandit is about 1500.00 more


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 12, 2016)

I think Bandit makes the best disc chipper. Woodchuck was purchased by Altec and the parts pricing has gone through the roof. If it's a older Woodchuck, the Altec parts people have difficult times with those chippers.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## jaystihl (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the input, i think they are around 2004 , which is when they were bought out i think. Good to know about the parts, thanks


----------



## jaystihl (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello eq, since you're the only one that has replied hopefully you can help me. I can either get a bandit 200 with 2300 hours on it, all repainted for 10,000. Or a woodchuck 1200 high roller with 36 hours on a rebuilt diesel for $11,000. Both are duetz diesels . Both come with a 30 day warranty. What do you think is the better deal


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 12, 2016)

jaystihl said:


> Hello eq, since you're the only one that has replied hopefully you can help me. I can either get a bandit 200 with 2300 hours on it, all repainted for 10,000. Or a woodchuck 1200 high roller with 36 hours on a rebuilt diesel for $11,000. Both are duetz diesels . Both come with a 30 day warranty. What do you think is the better deal



I would go with the Bandit. Bandit has better distribution when it comes to service and parts. The people at Altec don't know that much about chippers. They wanted to charge one of my customer's $1,200 to change knives in his chipper. If you go see the Bandit I would check the following;

Engine blow by can be checked by removing an oil fill cap and hold a white paper towel over it while running. Oil on the towel indicates engine blow by and an engine rebuild could be soon. 

Check the clutch handle for tight tension. If it's sloppy it could need a rebuild or tightened. 

Run the chipper with the disc engaged. Take it to full speed and then idle down quickly and disengage the clutch and shut the engine off. You want to listen to any disc bearing noise. If you hear roaring, it could be about a $1,000 repair that includes labor. 

Check the side wall where the cutter bar /anvil is located and make sure the side wall doesn't need welding. 

I hope this helps and if I can ever help you in the future, please give me call. 

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## jaystihl (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks a million!! I really appreciate all your help Eq!!!


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 13, 2016)

Anytime.


----------



## jaystihl (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey dave, do you think 10,000 is a fair price for a unit with 2200 hours on it? If everything checks out


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 13, 2016)

What year?


----------



## jaystihl (Jan 13, 2016)

2002, duetz air cooled


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes, that's a good price. If you purchase it, I would have the valves adjusted. It's supposed to be done every 1,000 hours on a Deutz. It usually is about 1 hour of labor.

Good luck!


----------



## jaystihl (Jan 13, 2016)

Awesome! ! Thanks again


----------

